# mail / e-mail / email / courriel / mél.



## Moiwouam

samcluk said:


> par exemple 'les email'



*Email* n'existe pas en français, on doit dire un *mél*, voire *courriel* 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## wagner51

Petite précision, *mél* n'est pas correct. Par contre l'abbréviation *Mél.* (avec le point) est l'abbréviation officielle (tout comme *Tél.*) que l'on met avant d'indiquer une adresse de courrier électronique. On ne doit donc pas s'en servir dans une phrase, mais juste en début de ligne suivi de l'adresse...


Cordialement.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Voici ce que dit l'Académie :



> *Courriel* _Courriel_ a bien été approuvé par l’Académie : la loi dispose          que les avis de la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie          ne peuvent être publiés au _Journal officiel_ qu’avec l’aval ou le          consentement de l’Académie française. L’Académie considère que l’avis          relatif au mot _courriel_ publié au _Journal officiel_ du 20          juin 2003 n’abroge pas les avis antérieurs (voir ci-après _Vocabulaire          de l’informatique et de l’internet_), il les complète. D’origine québécoise,          _courriel,_ qui ne figurait pas précédemment dans le vocabulaire          officiel, y a été ajouté parce qu’il s’était répandu spontanément dans          l’usage. On peut l’employer conjointement avec ses synonymes _courrier          électronique, message(rie) électronique._
> Quant à _mél.,_ il reste bien précisé que ce terme n’est pas un          mot plein, mais un symbole qui doit s’utiliser seulement dans les mêmes          conditions que _tél. _pour téléphone. Si l’usage se répandait néanmoins          de le traiter comme un mot plein (_Envoyer, recevoir un mel_), il          conviendrait de l’écrire sans accent ni point abréviatif, mais cela n’est          pas encore admis. L’Académie suit attentivement cette question.


Cette explication me paraît parfaitement mystérieuse : que tél. soit l'abréviation du mot plein téléphone, tout le monde le comprend, mais on se demande bien de quel mot plein "mél." serait la version réduite. Méléphone? Mélingite? Mélancolie? Ca n'a aucun sens. L'accent aigu n'a pas plus de sens que le point d'abréviation, dans ce cas précis, puisqu'il s'agit d'une simple francisation de l'anglais "mail".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je trouve ça bizarre aussi pour "mél."... 
C'est pour "*m*essage *él*ectronique", je suppose.


----------



## Inèss2336

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me demande si on doit écrire émail ou e-mail.

Dans le dictionnaire j'ai trouvé émail, mais pourtant je lis souvent sur le net l'utilisation du terme anglais e-mail. Est-ce qu'en français on doit écrire émail ou e-mail? […]
Merci pour votre aide

Cordialment

Inèss


----------



## pointvirgule

Le mot _émail_ avec accent aigu n'a pas du tout le sens de _courrier électronique_. 
Dans ce dernier sens, _e[-]mail _est emprunté à l'anglais et il s'écrit sans accent.


----------



## Marie3933

Personnellement je n'ai jamais rencontré la graphie "émail", que je trouve absurde puisque _e-mail_ est un mot anglais (_electronic mail_) et qu'il n'y a pas de e accent aigu en anglais.
Si vous ne voulez pas employer l'anglicisme _e-mail _(ou simplement _mail_), vous pouvez utiliser le mot français _courriel_.

N.B. l'émail [emaj] est une espèce de vernis.


----------



## Magonette

Si vous en avez le courage, vous pouvez toujours consulter :

RÉTIF : CGT/20020313


> Toutefois, force est de constater que pour le courrier électronique, l'usage de « _courriel_ », retenu officiellement au Québec, se répand en France. L'abréviation « *Mél.* », recommandée par la commission générale comme symbole pour annoncer l'adresse électronique au même titre que « *Tél.* » pour le téléphone, s'est aussi répandue dans l'usage et se maintient, surtout du fait de sa proximité phonétique avec l'anglais « _mail_ » qui reste le plus couramment employé, avec une prononciation qui tend à se franciser en [ èl ] comme dans « aile ».



RÉTIF : 19971202


> Le symbole *Mél.*, pour « messagerie électronique », peut figurer devant l'adresse électronique sur un document (papier à lettres ou carte de visite, par exemple), tout comme Tél. devant le numéro de téléphone. « Mél. » ne doit pas être employé comme substantif. […]
> *courrier électronique*_ Synonyme :_ *messagerie électronique*.
> Service permettant aux utilisateurs habilités la saisie, la consultation différée et la transmission, sur des ordinateurs connectés en réseau, de documents informatisés, ou messages électroniques. […]
> *message électronique* Document saisi, consulté ou transmis au moyen du courrier électronique.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour !
Un mail aussi peut se dire sans problème !
Personnellement, j'utilise souvent "mail" sans "e-" en début de mot.

Cordialement.
Iman


----------



## Nanon

La majuscule pour _e[-]mail _n'a pas de raison d'être, sauf en début de phrase (mais ce cas est difficile à envisager en français).

Hum... Elle y allait un peu fort, l'Académie, quand elle affirmait en 2002 que


> L'abréviation « Mél. », recommandée par la commission générale comme symbole pour annoncer l'adresse électronique au même titre que « Tél. »  pour le téléphone, s'est aussi répandue dans l'usage et se maintient (...)


Source citée plus haut

En France, exactement comme le dit Iman, on dit fréquemment "mail" (prononcé [mel]), mais on voit très peu écrit "mél" (avec ou sans point, avec ou sans majuscule). Peu de gens identifieraient cette abréviation comme étant celle de "messagerie électronique". On penserait plutôt à une mauvaise graphie de _mail_, avec un accent contraire aux règles du français si on considère _mél _comme un mot plein et nom comme une abréviation. C'est pourquoi cette proposition n'a pas vraiment reçu d'avis favorables, pour l'instant...
Une opinion sur ces termes.


----------



## pat13gagnon

Le mot valise "courriel" est parfaitement accepté et il ne constitue pas un anglicisme, alors je recommande fortement de l'utiliser


----------



## JeanDeSponde

En France, il est peut-être accepté, mais guère employé.
Quant à refuser un mot parce qu'anglicisme, c'est une affaire de goût personnel - la "préférence nationale" est une thématique insidieuse...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec JDS: en Europe, on utilise le plus souvent _mail_ ou _e-mail_, alors que _courriel_ reste relativement rare.


----------



## franglaiise

Bonjour,

Dans un manuel de FLE (Alter Ego 1, Hachette 2006) j'ai trouvé l'orthographe _e-mél_ ? L'avez-vous déjà rencontré dans la vie courante ou est-ce juste une invention des auteurs ?


----------



## Maître Capello

« Mél. » ne devrait être utilisé que comme *abréviation* lorsque l'on donne ses coordonnées (adresse, téléphone [abrégé en _tél._] et e-mail, justement). Notez d'ailleurs le point abréviatif.

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette abréviation proposée par l'Académie n'a jamais été adoptée. En tout cas, je ne l'ai *jamais* rencontrée dans un cas concret. Il en va d'ailleurs de même de _e-mél_ dont je n'avais en fait jamais même entendu parler.


----------



## desenchante

Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'on peut accepter "mèl" de même que "mél" quand on parle d'un courriel. Par exemple "Ce matin j'ai reçu un mèl de mon collègue de bureau?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Oui, mais on l'écrit comme en Anglais : _mail_ . Il est d'ailleurs plus utilisé que son correspondant français !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Mél._ a été créé uniquement pour l'abréviation (tout comme _tél._) utilisée pour indiquer une adresse électronique.
Ce n'est pas destiné à désigner un courrier électronique / courriel...!


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

pour demander à quelqu'un son adresse électronique, qu'utiliseriez-vous?

Quel est votre courriel? 
Quelle est votre adresse électronique?

Merci


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

En ma qualité de membre de la Commission de terminologie et de néologie, qui propose les néologismes officiels (comme « courriel »), je puis vous apporter les indications suivantes : 

1° pour un exposé circonstancié concernant « courriel »,  "mél",« mail », « e-mail », etc. vous pouvez cliquer sur ce lien :

Courriel, E-Mail, Mél. - Langue-fr.net

2° Concernant la position officielle de l'Académie française :

Questions de langue | Académie française

3° Je peux vous donner des précisions, si vous le souhaitez (j'ai le dossier).

4° Pour demander l'adresse électronique :  dans l'administration notamment, on est contraint d'employer "*adresse de courrier électronique*" ou, en abrégé, "*adresse électronique*"(...)_._ Ne pas demander "Quel est votre courriel ?" ("Courriel" = "message électronique".)

Cela étant, dans le le langage parlé et dans les entreprises commerciales, on lit et entend souvent des phrases du type :« Pouvez-vous me donner votre adresse mail ? ». Ou même « ...votre/ton mail ? ».


----------



## Roméo31

En ma qualité de membre de la Commission de terminologie et de néologie, je suis l'emploi de nombreux termes officiels ; à ce titre, je considère qu'il est excessif d'écrire que le néologisme officiel_ courriel_ "n'est guère employé" (même s'il est vrai qu'il est encore nettement moins utilisé que, notamment, "mail") !


----------



## Maître Capello

_Courriel_ reste encore peu fréquent par rapport à _mail_ ou _e-mail_ comme vous l'admettez vous-même. C'était d'autant plus vrai à l'époque où JDS a écrit que ce terme n'était « guère employé », en 2011…


----------



## Roméo31

Exact. 
Toutefois, en 2015, ce n'est plus le cas. Déjà, dans l'administration française, "courriel" est d'usage obligatoire.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Tout est dans la différence entre "obligatoire dans l'administration française" et "utilisé en dehors des emplois obligatoires"...
En votre qualité de MCTN, vous avez des statistiques d'utilisation qui justifieraient votre "excessif" ?
Recherche de "courriel" sur le site de La Poste ("courriel site:http://www.laposte.net") : *2* occurrences.
Pareil pour "mail" ("mail site:http://www.laposte.net") : 605...

Je ne fais pas la promotion de "mail" contre "courriel" : je constate simplement que "courriel" n'est guère employé. Prétendre que je suis excessif démontre un grand optimisme teinté de pensée magique...


----------



## Roméo31

Je suis d'un naturel optimiste.


----------



## Nanon

Optimiste moi-même, j'emploie parfois "courriel"... à l'écrit,  mais pas à l'oral, de peur de susciter un "Heuuuh ?" d'incompréhension.


----------

